# Quicker way to see the current threads?



## rbranstner (May 24, 2010)

Is there a easier way to get to the current threads than by clicking on the "Forum" tab at the top and then clicking "All new posts"? The other forum you could click on the smaller lettering that said "smokingmeatforums" or something like that and it would bring you right back to the current threads.


----------



## danielh (May 24, 2010)

I just set it in my favorites to come straight to the 'new posts' list...  makes it so much easier.-


----------



## 5lakes (May 24, 2010)

I've just been clicking on "Home" way at the top when I get a little buried. I've also noticed a little blue swirly arrow pops in at the top of the list if new posts have been added, but I haven't refreshed the page in a while.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 24, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> Is there a easier way to get to the current threads than by clicking on the "Forum" tab at the top and then clicking "All new posts"? The other forum you could click on the smaller lettering that said "smokingmeatforums" or something like that and it would bring you right back to the current threads.


Under the main header (Recent SmokingMeatForums.com Activity) you can click on the green dots for Product | Forums | Wikis | Profiles to only see the recent stuff you want to see.

If you only wanted to see Forum stuff and Wiki stuff for instance, you could turn off the Profile and product feed to personalize what you get to see. It should remember your preference I think.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 24, 2010)

DanielH said:


> I just set it in my favorites to come straight to the 'new posts' list...  makes it so much easier.-


Great suggestion, Daniel.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

I always make things way too complicated


----------

